
Terraform releases template provider v2.0.0 (broke my terraform) - mrmattyboy
https://github.com/terraform-providers/terraform-provider-template/releases
======
mrmattyboy
If you are not pinning the version of the template provider (if not, all
providers), this can be used in the tf file that is included during your
terraform init:

    
    
        provider "template" {
          version = "1.0.0"
        }

